# [WOIN] Borrowing From Other Systems



## Fortuitous (Nov 28, 2017)

Perhaps one if the things I like most about WOIN is that it is quite modular. Like many generic systems, adding subsystems or tweaking existing ones is built into the philosophy of the game. However what set WOIN apart for me is the number of very interestingly or well designed subsystems.

The overland travel system is elegantly designed to make it a group activity as opposed to a throwaway roll by the guy with the right skill. Keep construction gets players involved by having them map out their keep and using that as step 1.

It all got me thinking - what are some of your favorite subsystems that could be borrowed for a WOIN game?


----------



## ASILiara (Dec 31, 2017)

Something that I'd really love to look at, as a sort of long-term dealie, is to try and figure out how to elegantly recreate Eclipse Phase's resleeving system (basically a thing where you move your mind to a new body). It'd probably be a massive pain in the ass, but it'd make for some interesting things and stuff.

That, of course, would necessitate adding morphs and stuff, too... it'd be kind of awesome if somebody managed to pull it off well.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the resleeving thing, but from your description is sounds like you could easily tweak the Android's _Memory Backup_ and _Memory Wipe_ exploits to do something like that.


----------



## ASILiara (Jan 3, 2018)

The entire point being that you can use different bodies to suit your needs. It'd probably require something of a decouple between mental attributes and what bonuses your body gives you. Or maybe just dice bonuses for some bodies... hmmmmmm...

On a related note, using a spaceship as your body, as both Eclipse Phase and Mindjammer allow you to do. I'll be entirely honest, I have even less idea of how to do that than implementing resleeving, but it'd be cool. Maybe overpowered as heck, but cool, as well as letting players get their posthuman on


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2018)

I guess you could add up your physical attributes (not mental or social, so just STR, AGI, END) and then reassign the points to represent a new body.


----------

